# R.I.P. alfie



## kelNalfie (May 27, 2007)

my ickle yaerling baby hermanns alfie past away today with a suspaected bacterial infection im devastated

R.I.P little fella im gonna miss u 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Oh no.
I know what u r feeling having gone down that road recently myself.
RIP Alfie.xxxx


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

*RIP Alfie

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:
*​


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p so sad


----------



## pandataa (Mar 22, 2007)

i am so very sorry to hear such thing. 
RIP
hope you feel well in heaven. 
Bye.


----------

